# Emperor Pen Box



## limited60 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am looking for a nice presentation box for the Emperor Pen.

Not a fan of any of the choices from Craft Supplies, and not too keen on making my own.

I have scoured the internet for suitable, jewelry / necklace / watch box type things, but I cna only find direct from China items, where the minimum order is often 500.

Has anyone got a good line on one, or a recommendation for a nice presentation box for the full sized Emperor Pen?

Thanks


----------



## igran7 (Mar 20, 2009)

Aaron from laulauwood is a member here.  This box looks suitable for the Emperor pen.  here is a link 
http://laulauwood.com/_cmx/cmx_store/productView.asp?ProductID=120


----------



## talbot (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw this site a while back and thought his boxes looked very attractive:
http://216.147.102.79/catalog/index.php?cPath=3&osCsid=91739bbafdbc1c8a9b2cf6980db1e4d0

regards, Bill


----------



## altaciii (Mar 20, 2009)

I just sold a Jr Emperor for a nice sum and couldn't see giving the client any cheap leatherette or wooden box.  I found this at psi 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBOX8B.html


The display box now sits on my clients desk and the pen is protected yet displayed to his satisfaction.


----------



## GouletPens (Mar 20, 2009)

altaciii said:


> I just sold a Jr Emperor for a nice sum and couldn't see giving the client any cheap leatherette or wooden box. I found this at psi
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBOX8B.html
> 
> ...


 That one is nice, but the rosewood version, IMHO is WAAAAY nicer looking. Same style, but it's SOLID rosewood and has a nice warm tone. I've used both and the rosewood just really sets off the pen nicely
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/P...utm_medium=webrecs&utm_campaign=mybuyswebrecs

Here's a picture of a Jr. Emp. I had made and put in that box:


----------



## babyblues (Mar 20, 2009)

Check out kallenshaanwoods.com.  Ken sells the maple boxes and modifies the lid to make more room for the larger pens.  He will also laser cut the lid if you want and insert an acrylic insert that you can also have engraved.

http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/servlet/Page?template=penboxsampleideas2


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just picked some up Wood-N-Whimsies for a Lotus pen that I am working on.  I looked at the PSI one but the client didn't want anything that large.  I wish I had seen that Timberbits.com site though, I like what I see and the one from Aaron is nice too.


----------



## limited60 (Mar 20, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> That one is nice, but the rosewood version, IMHO is WAAAAY nicer looking. Same style, but it's SOLID rosewood and has a nice warm tone. I've used both and the rosewood just really sets off the pen nicely
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/P...utm_medium=webrecs&utm_campaign=mybuyswebrecs
> 
> Here's a picture of a Jr. Emp. I had made and put in that box:


 
Very nice....thanks for this.  Not sure how I missed this during my searhes.
I completely agree that the leatherette's are cheap and not suited to the craftsmanship and aesthetic of the Emperor pens.

Now, will it suit the full size Emperor?  I really only deal with these 3 pen styles:
Emperor
Imperial
Statesman

I don't ever carry the juniors.
Will the full size versions fit in that psi case?

....and seriously, thank you.


----------



## altaciii (Mar 20, 2009)

Its built for the full size, but the midsize premium blanks fit well.


----------



## GouletPens (Mar 20, 2009)

limited60 said:


> Very nice....thanks for this. Not sure how I missed this during my searhes.
> I completely agree that the leatherette's are cheap and not suited to the craftsmanship and aesthetic of the Emperor pens.
> 
> Now, will it suit the full size Emperor? I really only deal with these 3 pen styles:
> ...


 The full size WILL NOT fit with the insert that comes with it....unless you really cram it in there.....PSI sells an additional insert that's made for the full size majestic.....or emperor (same size) it's an extra $1.50 or something.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Mar 20, 2009)

Arizona Silhouette has some nice boxes with change-able inserts for all kinds of pens, I am not sure if they have inserts for the Emperor, though.


----------



## jharvey1309 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dose anyone know if these two from PSI will hold Churchills and Cambridges?

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/P...utm_medium=webrecs&utm_campaign=mybuyswebrecs

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBOX8B.html

I assume they will but I need to ask before I start dropping the coin.

Thanks in advance


----------

